# Pronunciación de la letra "e" en Chile



## Bryan05

Como yo veo la SCA (sociedad de comediantes anónimos) sé cómo hablan los chilenos y me llamó la atención porque pronuncian la E muy abierta.

Algo así: *Yo no sé por kiÉ *

Y parece una e mezclada con I... 

¿Qué curisoso no?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo no he visto la SCA, y hace mucho no hablo con alguien de Chile. Pero cuando platicaba con ellas no noté eso que mencionas.


----------



## sendai

Yo también noté esto con algunas personas de Chile.  Por ejemplo, cuando dicen "mujer", casi les sale "mujier".


----------



## Bryan05

¡Ya ves! Comprobé esa teoría. 

Y los mexicanos pronuncian la "r" alguna veces como rs o rsh (finamente claro)


----------



## Alexis Advance

Hola:

Soy chileno, y la verdad me parece que pronunciamos perfectamente la vocal a la que aludes.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Alandria

Hola, amigos.

Hay un tenista chileno llamado fernando gonzález que pronuncia la "e" bien aberta en muchos casos. Es similar a la "e" de "m*e*rda" del portugués y la "e" de "p*e*pper" del inglés.


----------



## Guachipem

Por alguna razón, muchos hispanohablantes tienden a pronunciar así la "e" cuando está acentuada, no sólo los chilenos. Ese es el motivo de que digamos palabras como "c*ie*lo", pero no c*ie*leste, sino c*e*leste. Lo mismo ocurre con muchísimas palabras: "p*ie*dra", p*e*destal; h*ie*rro, h*e*rradura...
Es algo a lo que se t*ie*nde (t*e*nder). Recuerdo que cuando estaba aprendiendo a escribir, no sabía se se escribía "regla" o "riegla", y no es que digamos "riegla".


----------



## Alandria

Guachipem said:


> Por alguna razón, muchos hispanohablantes tienden a pronunciar así la "e" cuando está acentuada, no sólo los chilenos. Ese es el motivo de que digamos palabras como "c*ie*lo", pero no c*ie*leste, sino c*e*leste. Lo mismo ocurre con muchísimas palabras: "p*ie*dra", p*e*destal; h*ie*rro, h*e*rradura...
> Es algo a lo que se t*ie*nde (t*e*nder). Recuerdo que cuando estaba aprendiendo a escribir, no sabía se se escribía "regla" o "riegla", y no es que digamos "riegla".


 
Muchas gracias por la información. La verdad estos casos son muy semejantes con lo que ocurre en Portugués.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Yo hablo algo de portugués (la variante carioca) porque viví un tiempo en Río, y creo comprender las diferencias de pronunciación entre una e abierta y cerrada. Sin embargo, y aunque con frecuencia hablo con personas de Chile, Argentina, Perú, Colombia y Costa Rica, además de mis compatriotas mexicanos, nunca he percibido diferencias entre "es" abiertas o cerradas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

A mí también me da la impresión que los chilenos dicen mu*jier*, pero cuando se lo he comentado a algún chileno no lo reconocen, incluso a algunos les molesta, sin embargo para los que no somos chilenos nos lo parece claramente.
Buscando en Internet leí que podía ser como consecuencia de las lenguas habladas por los pobladores de Chile anteriores a la conquista española, pero no tengo la fuente ahora mismo donde lo leí.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

¡Qué buena pregunta! Había leído sobre la caracterización del habla chilena y, precísamente, tocaba este punto. Cuando lo leí pensé lo mismo que Alexis: "pronunciamos perfectamente la vocal a la que aludes". 

Ciertamente, para nosotros "mujer" y "muj*i*er" suenan diferentes, somos capaces de percibir la diferencia, y tenemos clara conciencia de que decimos, sin lugar a dudas, "mujer", definitivamente.

Pero ustedes nos confirman que les suena una "i" donde nosotros no percibimos nada. La respuesta está en la palatalización de la _j(g) _y de la _k _(y quizá de alguna otra): el punto de articulación se sitúa en el paladar, a diferencia de, por ejemplo, la articulación gutural de los españoles.

La _j_ española nos suena muy marcada, y desde la garganta. La de nosotros es más suave y frontal. Hagan la prueba, pronuncien "mujer" como naturalmente lo hacen y vayan corriendo la _j _hacia el paladar hasta casi alcanzar los dientes, a la vez que la van suavizando. Aparecerá, sin quererlo, una especie de i de transición entre la _j_ y la _e_.





			
				PABLO DE SOTO said:
			
		

> pero cuando se lo he comentado a algún chileno no lo reconocen,


 Pues, claro. No es fácil darse cuenta de cómo habla uno, y para nosotros es diferente pronunciar "mujier", con una _i_ explícita; que "mujer", con una i de transición que se cuela sin quererlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

 Me ha hechio muchia gracia este hilo .

 Creo que ieracub ha explicado muy bien esta peculiaridad del español de Chile. Sin embargo, yo diría que no es universal entre los chilenos. Muchos palatizan /ç/ en ciertos casos, pero no lo hacen en otros y pronuncian /x/ o, incluso, /χ/.
 La _j_ uvular /χ/, común en España, también se oye aquí (o en Perú) y a los chilenos les será familiar la _j_ de Pedro Carcuro, por ejemplo. No me pongo yo de ejemplo porque a mi no me conoce nadie .
 Este fenomeno de la colorización de las vocales en proximidad de algunas consonantes se da también en otros lugares y seguramente todos, si ponemos atención, podremos descubrir algún ejemplo en el acento del lugar donde vivimos.
 Permítanme poner a Raphael de España como conejillo de indias:

 "Yo soy aquel que cada nochie te persigue..." 
"Qué nos importa aquellia gente que mira la tierra..." 

Saludos


----------



## L4ut4r0

ieracub said:


> Ciertamente, para nosotros "mujer" y "mujier" suenan diferentes, somos capaces de percibir la diferencia, y tenemos clara conciencia de que decimos, sin lugar a dudas, "mujer", definitivamente.


No estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Lo anterior vale sólo para el lenguaje formal. 

"Quiero" sale en Google páginas de Chile un respetable 3,5% de las veces comparado con "quiero". Si vamos a ortografía de chat la cosa es más dramática: "kero" sale un 35,5% de las veces comparado con "kero". En forma coloquial los chilenos pronunciamos iguales las sílabas /kje/ y /ke/ (quiero y quero), /xje/ y /xe/ (sugiero y sugero) /gje/ y /ge/ (siguiera y siguera).

Por método científico me fui a Google Perú, y me encontré con una sorpresa y una corroboración. La sorpresa es que "quero" en páginas peruanas es un gigantesco 3,3% comparado con "quiero". La corroboración es que "kero" es sólo 2,9% comparado con "kiero", muy diferente al 31,5% de "kero" en Chile.

PD: Ahora me doy cuenta de que la cita que hice de Ieracub es lo que piensa un chileno cuando le tocan el tema por primera vez.


ieracub said:


> Pues, claro. No es fácil darse cuenta de cómo habla uno, y para nosotros es diferente pronunciar "mujier", con una _i_ explícita; que "mujer", con una i de transición que se cuela sin quererlo.



En todo caso, yo diría que cualquier chileno aceptaría de buena gana que nosotros coloquialmente decimos "sugero" y no "sugiero". Lo contrario es lo raro, que decimos "mujier" o "pan con quieso"


----------



## Jellby

L4ut4r0 said:


> "Qu*e*ro" sale en Google páginas de Chile un respetable 3,5% de las veces comparado con "quiero". Si vamos a ortografía de chat la cosa es más dramática: "kero" sale un 35,5% de las veces comparado con "k*i*ero".



Supongo que eso lo que querías decir...


----------



## Argótide

La pronunciación particular de cada país (y de cada región, ciudad, barrio, en muchos casos ) es un tema fascinante. Hay un sitio que colecciona ejemplos de pronunciación y recientemente han sido añadidos archivos audio de un chileno de Santiago. Me parece que se distingue cómo algunas vocales son alargadas (en particular el primer ejemplo). Si les interesa escuchar, lo encuentran aquí: http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/ejemplos2.htm#Chile


----------



## ryba

Hola:

No soy nativo de ninguna de las variedades del castellano (jeje), pero siempre me ha interesado mucho la fonética y al escuchar a un nativo, al ver películas, etc. siempre me fijo en la pronunciación. De las películas chilenas por ahora sólo he visto _Se Arrienda _y ahí la *giente*, en un registro, al menos supuestamente (claro que lo que aparece en las películas hay que tomarlo siempre con pinzas) coloquial (entre jóvenes) pronuncia la i en _gie_ y _kie_ muy marcada y -ahora que lo pienso- creo que sí hay palatalización... o sea el sonido lo percibo como saliente muy de arriba... ¿pero eso significa que es muy abierta? ¿la e en _disquiería _y_ giente_ no es cerrada (no soy capo en eso)?? Qué sé yo, me hace recordar la "é fermé" francesa, pero diptongada . Uhh, no sé cómo llamarlo, no es lo mismo que en francés, lo que oigo es una e que se parece a la i y como /i/ es una vocal cerrada...

Jeje, se me hace que justo perdí otra más oportunidad de "guardar silencio".

En _María llena eres de gracia_ (Colombia) la protagonista (que habla con el acento _paisa_, o sea de Antioquia, la región cuya capital es Medellín) pronuncia "que" como un tipo de kie, pero no todo el tiempo, un par de veces nomás.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Aviador

Argótide said:


> La pronunciación particular de cada país (y de cada región, ciudad, barrio, en muchos casos ) es un tema fascinante. Hay un sitio que colecciona ejemplos de pronunciación y recientemente han sido añadidos archivos audio de un chileno de Santiago. Me parece que se distingue cómo algunas vocales son alargadas (en particular el primer ejemplo). Si les interesa escuchar, lo encuentran aquí: http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/ejemplos2.htm#Chile



¡Grande Argótide! ¡Que buen allazgo! Me he divertido mucho escuchando los ejemplos que allí se citan.

Es tal la variedad de realizaciones de los diferentes sonidos del español en Chile (o en cualquier otro lugar del mundo hispanohablante) que estos pocos ejemplos no dan una visión completa, pero tienen su utilidad, sin duda.

Para poner bien en su contexto el ejemplo de la voz chilena,  debemos decir que suena como la de un joven de clase media o superior de Santiago u otra ciudad importante del país (los acentos regionales en Chile no se distinguen entre las personas con mejor educación y nivel socioeconómico, excepto que vivan en zonas rurales)
Uno de los sonidos que se pueden oir claramente es el de la jota que, tal como lo digo en mi mensaje #12, varía según su posición entre los sonidos que lo preceden o siguen. En algunas palabras este muchacho dice /χ/ (uvular, como en España) y en otros /x/ (velar, igual en algunos lugares como Argentina, Uruguay, ciertas zonas de Perú y España, etc.)
El sonido de jota que no oigo claramente en este ejemplo es el de /ç/ (palatal, como la ch alemana en München), algunos se acercan, pero el muchacho no los realiza totalmente. Este es uno de los sonidos que, en Chile, produce el fenómeno de esa _i_ intrusa comentada en este hilo.
Hay en este pequeño ejemplo otros sonidos peculiares del acento chileno que, para no aburrirlos, dejaré para otro hilo si se da el caso.

Saludos


----------



## JGreco

> (quiero y quero), /xje/ y /xe/ (sugiero y sugero) /gje/ y /ge/ (siguiera y siguera).



También utilizan esta pronunciación en Panamá.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Me olvidaba de aclarar algo y por eso vuelvo con otro mensaje.
Por lo que veo en las respuesta publicadas en este hilo, creo que todos dimos por hecho que lo que Bryan quería preguntar era sobre esa _i_ que aparece en el castellano de Chile entre una consonante de articulación palatal y las vocales a, e y o. Si la consulta era realmente sobre eso, entonces, en rigor, no corresponde preguntar sobre las _e abiertas_ ya que este término corresponde a otra característica de la realización de las vocales: cuan alto, lejos del techo de la boca, se lleva la lengua al producir el sonido: /i/ es cerrada, /a/ es abierta.
En español, el sonido de la _e_ normalmente es /e/, es decir, más o menos cerrado y lo mismo el de la _o_ /o/. En catalán y portugués también existen  esos sonidos, pero además éstos pueden ser abiertos:

catalán:
joc /ʒɔk/ _juego_
set /sɛt/ _siete_

portugués:
nó /nɔ/ _nudo_
pé /pɛ/ _pie_

Un acento del castellano en el que a menudo se oyen las vocales abiertas es el argentino, especialmente el de Buenos Aires:

- ¡No puede ser!    /sɛr/
- Eso es muy fuerte   /fuɛrte/

-Te digo que no   /nɔ/
-No fui yo   /ʃɔ/

Añadir un sonido en medio de una palabra (mujier, quie) se llama epéntesis o, mejor si se trata de una vocal, anaptixis (vaya palabritas).

Bueno, no les doy más la lata. 

Saludos


----------



## ryba

Te pasaste, Aviador, veo que erís seco pa' la fonética/fonología.



Aviador said:


> Hay en este pequeño ejemplo otros sonidos peculiares del acento chileno que, para no aburrirlos, dejaré para otro hilo si se da el caso.


No, Aviador, no nos estái lateando, encuentro muy buena la idea de seguir con el tema de la pronunciación chilena. (¿pero dónde? ¿abrimos un nuevo hilo y aquí seguimos con las e nomás?)

Saludos a todos


----------



## sicoticosandro

la dura...me daba hasta lata decir mi opinión como chileno, porque aviador es muy pro..sabe demasiado, pero es un gusto leerlo, pero no quería dar lastima con una opinión tan poco trascendente y útil al lado de la de aviador...aviador ídolo!!!!


----------



## L4ut4r0

L4ut4r0 said:


> Si vamos a ortografía de chat la cosa es más dramática: "kero" sale un 35,5% de las veces comparado con "kero".



Como bien dijo Jellby, lo que quise decir es que la más incorrecta "kero" sale un gigantesco 35,5% de las veces comparada con la más correcta "k*i*ero".


----------



## Bryan05

En la ortografía del chat uno puede escribir como *quiere* ¿no? Al fin y al cabo en mi caso, mis amigos no saben muxo de ortografìa.

Por ejemplo:

Ola, nu, sip, yap, vamos n la noxe, t amo, cdt, tkm, está de la ptm.


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:
                  La pronunciación, entonación y fonética chilenas son muy peculiares. Es cierto, que muchos dicen mujier por mujer, quieso por queso, etc, ejemplos por el estilo hay por miles. También, no se si se inició como esnobismo, el grupo "tr" lo pronuncian "tch", por ejemplo cuatcho (cuatro), Tches (tres), contchario (contrario), está totalmente generalizado. Lo mismo ocurre con el grupo "sh", lo pronuncian "ch" por lo que la palabra show es pronunciada como "chou". Extraño es que en lugar de decir chancho dicen shansho o sea cuando debe ser exactamente al revés de lo anterior o inclusive "tsantso" (en Santiago). Cuando imitan la pronunciación argentina con un "sho" (yo), lo hacen perfectamente pero en lugar de Shi para "she"(ella) con toda certeza dirán "chi".
He hablado el tema con muchos nativos, inclusive personal de nivel educacional alto y puedo asegurar que en general no alcanzan a percibir las diferencias fonéticas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Bryan05

Yo también digo lo mismo. Pero la pronunciación argentino también llama la atención ps. Creo que nadie se da cuenta de su propia pronunciación o quizá sea muy difícil. Por ejemplo yo hasta ahora creo que los peruanos no tenemos acento.


----------



## xeneize

> Por ejemplo yo hasta ahora creo que los peruanos no tenemos acento.


 
¡Vaya!  Claro, para uno puede ser difícil identificar su propio acento, sin ambargo para alguien que no es peruano es muy fácil.
De todas formas, todas las personas en todo el planeta tienen acento, nadie se escapa a esta regla, el acento no es nada más que, según la Rae, 

*4. *m. Conjunto de las particularidades fonéticas, rítmicas y melódicas que caracterizan el habla de un país, región, ciudad, etc.

o también:

*3. *m. Modulación de la voz, entonación.


Así que, si alguien no "tuviera acento", yo que él me preocuparía 

Pero repito, es algo que no existe, lo de "no tener acento".

Saludos


----------



## Guachipem

> Quote:
> Por ejemplo yo hasta ahora creo que los peruanos no tenemos acento.
> ¡Vaya!  Claro, para uno puede ser difícil identificar su propio acento, sin ambargo para alguien que no es peruano es muy fácil.


 
La única posibilidad que se me ocurre de no tener acento es la que usan los moduladores de voz. Es como hablan los robots en las películas. Otra cosa es que tengas un acento menos o más marcado, o que no tengas acento de ninguna zona determinada, como es mi caso. Yo no tengo acento de ningún lugar (nadie jamás ha logrado identificar mi acento con el de ningún lugar, porque está muy mezclado), pero eso no significa que no tenga.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Dandee:





Dandee said:


> También, no se si se inició como esnobismo, el grupo "tr" lo pronuncian "tch", por ejemplo cuatcho (cuatro), Tches (tres), contchario (contrario), está totalmente generalizado.


 No creas que está totalmente generalizado, pero lo curioso es que esta peculiar pronunciación se da principalmente en los estratos extremos altos y bajos, en los medios es menos frecuente.

(Por si alguien no lo tiene claro, 'tren' se pronuncia como en inglés 'train')

Se ha explicado que es una influencia del mapudungún, que en el grafemario latino se ha transcrito, por su parecido con el español, por el grupo 'tr': _trutruka_, _kultrun. _Otros han visto ahí un solo fonema, diferenciado de 'tr' y han usado otros sistemas gráficos: _xuxuka, kulxun _o _txutxuka_, _kultxun, _cosa que parece más acertada.

La influencia mapuche se ha dejado sentir en los estratos sociales más bajos y en la región sur de Chile (no en la más austral), principalmente en el campo. En Santiago, en cambio, era condenado este fenómeno y me acuerdo que cuando estaba en el colegio, hace unos trenta años, la pronunciación de marras era considerada un problema de dicción.

¿Cómo llegó, entonces, a las clases sociales más elevadas sin pasar por las medias? Creía yo que ahí había un origen diferente, que provenía del inglés, pero leí una teroría, quizá no muy experta, pero sí muy lógica, que explicaba que muchas de las familias más pudientes habían hecho fortuna como latifundistas justamente en el sur y dejaban a los hijos al cuidado de nanas (empeadas domésticas) del estrato social bajo y de la zona de mayor influencia mapuche. Serían ellas, pues, las que transmitieron ciertos rasgos del mapudungún en el habla de tales personas. 

A partir de ahí, el rasgo fonético, inicialmente condenado, se había extendido hacía las clases medias, ahora sí por imitación y esnobismo puro, eso lo comparto, pero no veo que esté del todo generalizado en este nivel social. 





Dandee said:


> Lo mismo ocurre con el grupo "sh", lo pronuncian "ch" por lo que la palabra show es pronunciada como "chou". Extraño es que en lugar de decir chancho dicen shansho o sea cuando debe ser exactamente al revés de lo anterior o inclusive "tsantso" (en Santiago). Cuando imitan la pronunciación argentina con un "sho" (yo), lo hacen perfectamente pero en lugar de Shi para "she"(ella) con toda certeza dirán "chi".


 En esto hay dos elementos en juego: 

- Suena muy siútico pronunciar adecuadamente las palabras extranjeras en el habla coloquial. Si tengo que hablar en inglés (hasta donde mis capacidades me lo permiten) diré show, pero en chileno digo chow, para no pasar por esnob.

- El sonido 'sh' también existe en el mapudungún, pero es de los fonemas más intensamente catalogados como vulgares por la gente a partir del nivel ligeramente medio. Dices 'shansho' en un a entrevista para un cargo ejecutivo y no te vuelven a llamar ni aunque seas el hijo del dueño de la empresa. Así que el que quiera pronunciar show pasará por esnob o por vulgar. Mejor decir 'chou'.  

La pronunciación "tsantso" es una exageración que intenta evitar caer en el vulgarismo.

Ahora bien, de manera lúdica y entendiendo que la realización fricativa de la 'ch' es un rasgo particularmente chileno, rayando en el paroxismo patriótico diremos que un *sh*ileno es más chileno que un simple chileno.

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Bryan05 said:


> Por ejemplo yo hasta ahora creo que los peruanos no tenemos acento.


 Yo creía lo mismo respecto de Chile.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En Chihuahua sucede algo similar. Por allá pronuncian Shihuahua, las mushashas son muy guapas y hay mushas.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Parece que me he estado perdiendo de algo bueno en este hilo por no poder conectarme con la frecuencia que quisiera.

Quiero felicitar a ieracub, desde la perspectiva de este chileno aficionado a la fonética, por su excelente respuesta (#28) que describe muy bien ciertas características del acento chileno.

Por ahora, me gustaría agregar que esa pronunciacion /ʃ/ de la che, que se da tanto en el estrato socioeconómico bajo aquí, tiene su contrapartida en el sur de España, en Andalucía, donde se oye, y nuestros amigos españoles me podrán corregir, hasta en ciudades como Sevilla. Quizá ese sea otro posible origen del sonido de la che en las áreas rurales y entre las personas de niveles socioeconómicos más bajos por adquisición antigua y su conservación por aislamiento (no sólo fisico sino también cultural) posteriormente.
Sin duda que este sonido no goza de prestigio en Chile y ha sido siempre usado por los humoristas y comediantes para imitar el acento de la clase popular. Como ejemplo, puedo contarles que hace algún tiempo viajaba yo en el metro de Santiago cuando un conductor, en los anuncios que normalmente hacen por altavoz sobre la estación que viene, dijo: "proxima estación, Universidad de Shile" lo que provocó risitas y remedos entre buena parte de los pasajeros.

Ieracub también menciona que otro sonido de la che es el de /ts/. Creo que apareció en la gente de clase media y superior como una reacción ante el sonido de /ʃ/ antes descrito; para alejarse lo más posible de la pronunciación popular. Me causa mucha risa oir: "Pantso, esta notse nos encontramos a las otso con Lutso", pero me molesta cuando lo dicen quienes hablan en los medios de comunicación.

Ya me estoy alargando mutso por esta notse asi es que, por ahora, los dejo.

Saludos


----------



## Photographe

Aviador said:


> Un acento del castellano en el que a menudo se oyen las vocales abiertas es el argentino, especialmente el de Buenos Aires:
> 
> - ¡No puede ser!    /sɛr/
> - Eso es muy fuerte   /fuɛrte/



Hace poco tiempo, un profesor de castellano, y de origen español, me puso a prueba (a mí, 100% chileno de Santiago), y me pidió que pronunciara unas pocas palabras. Según me dijo después, y yo sin tener la más mínima conciencia, yo habría pronunciado todas las palabras con la e cerrada /e/, salvo cuando dije _ser_, con e abierta /ɛ/, en especial contraposición con _estar_, con e cerrada.

Según él piensa, existirían algunas palabras, como _ser_, que pronunciaríamos todos (o "casi todos") los hispanoparlantes como una e abierta.

Yo no tengo la más mínima idea de qué tan cierta pueda ser esta idea.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Photographe

Dandee said:


> Lo mismo ocurre con el grupo "sh", lo pronuncian "ch" por lo que la palabra show es pronunciada como "chou". Extraño es que en lugar de decir chancho dicen shansho o sea cuando debe ser exactamente al revés de lo anterior o inclusive "tsantso" (en Santiago). Cuando imitan la pronunciación argentina con un "sho" (yo), lo hacen perfectamente pero en lugar de Shi para "she"(ella) con toda certeza dirán "chi".



No es primera vez que escucho esta crítica, la cual puede ser cierta como observación general, pero lo que no acabo de entender es qué tiene de "malo" que digamos "chow" o "flach" en lugar de decir "show" o "flash", si hasta donde yo sé, el fonema sh no existe en la lengua española (Que fulano o mengano hable mal el inglés, ya es otro cuento).

De hecho, hay muchos otros fonemas presentes en otras lenguas, y que a un hispanohablante nos resulta casi imposible de pronunciar de buenas a primeras, y no queda más que adaptar la pronunciación de la manera más parecida posible.

Misma cosa podríamos decir, por ejemplo, para las "e" abiertas y cerradas (que según leí del señor Aviador, parece que se da bastante la "e" abierta en Argentina), éstas no pasarían de ser una curiosidad del acento, porque en rigor en español sólo existe una E.

Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> Parece que me he estado perdiendo de algo bueno en este hilo por no poder conectarme con la frecuencia que quisiera.
> 
> Quiero felicitar a ieracub, desde la perspectiva de este chileno aficionado a la fonética, por su excelente respuesta (#28) que describe muy bien ciertas características del acento chileno.
> 
> Por ahora, me gustaría agregar que esa pronunciacion /ʃ/ de la che, que se da tanto en el estrato socioeconómico bajo aquí, tiene su contrapartida en el sur de España, en Andalucía, donde se oye, y nuestros amigos españoles me podrán corregir, hasta en ciudades como Sevilla. Quizá ese sea otro posible origen del sonido de la che en las áreas rurales y entre las personas de niveles socioeconómicos más bajos por adquisición antigua y su conservación por aislamiento (no sólo fisico sino también cultural) posteriormente.
> Sin duda que este sonido no goza de prestigio en Chile y ha sido siempre usado por los humoristas y comediantes para imitar el acento de la clase popular. Como ejemplo, puedo contarles que hace algún tiempo viajaba yo en el metro de Santiago cuando un conductor, en los anuncios que normalmente hacen por altavoz sobre la estación que viene, dijo: "proxima estación, Universidad de Shile" lo que provocó risitas y remedos entre buena parte de los pasajeros.
> 
> Ieracub también menciona que otro sonido de la che es el de /ts/. Creo que apareció en la gente de clase media y superior como una reacción ante el sonido de /ʃ/ antes descrito; para alejarse lo más posible de la pronunciación popular. Me causa mucha risa oir: "Pantso, esta notse nos encontramos a las otso con Lutso", pero me molesta cuando lo dicen quienes hablan en los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Ya me estoy alargando mutso por esta notse asi es que, por ahora, los dejo.
> 
> Saludos


 

En Andalucía, España, ocurre algo parecido a lo que contáis de Chile
El sonido ch español se realiza como la sh inglesa, especialmente por las clases populares, aunque sólo en la Andalucía Occidental y Málaga.
No lo hacen todos los andaluces, pero es muy frecuente el habla de las clases populares.
Ahora bien, cuando tenemos que pronunciar una palabra de origen inglés que lleva sh, solemos pronunciar ch, Puerto Cherry, chou etc.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Dandee said:


> Lo mismo ocurre con el grupo "sh", lo pronuncian "ch" por lo que la palabra show es pronunciada como "chou".



Complementando lo dicho por mis compatriotas Ieracub y Photographe, y también por Pablo de Soto, diré que los chilenos tenemos la curiosa costumbre de decir champú en vez de shampú, champiñón en vez de shampiñón, cachalote en vez de cashaló, champaña en vez de shampañe. Quizás se debe a que en español tradicional el sonido ʃ no es un fonema separado y para nosotros (al igual que para la Real Academia durante el siglo XX) es parte de "ch". Para muchos argentinos en cambio ʃ es parte de "y" y quizás deberían escribir yampú, yampiñón, cayaló, yampaña y yopin center.


----------



## Bryan05

Ke lokoooooo

la verdad es que champú debe escribirse y pronunciarse así. CH y es muy curioso que su plural sea champús


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:
                  Leo que los chilenos que intervienen proponen la idea de excepción sobre los temas ya enunciados. Hablan del uso exclusivo de las clases altas y bajas (niveles socioeconómicos), como si la suma de ambas fuese una baja proporción respecto del total de la población. Creo la percepción de las cosas está influenciado por un sesgo que, me permito especular, proviene de una cierta reticencia (o un no quiero ver) a reconocer la generalización, que es más que evidente por impuesta e instalada. 
*"No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver*", parece que así son las cosas.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------

